# show me whats out there thats radical.....



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

http://s140.photobucket.com/albums/r17/Cre...=1168483373.pbw


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

RADICAL..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Since its a video its not going to work like I told ya. I got some pics of your bike. Let me find them for you.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

no


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 10 2007, 10:13 PM~6956703
> *http://s140.photobucket.com/albums/r17/Cre...=1168483373.pbw
> *



shit that got me dizzy!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

raul, you have to hit the full size after you click the link to let the slideshow go


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

ok, I got these


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 10 2007, 09:29 PM~6956895
> *ok, I got these
> 
> 
> ...


where is this bike? i havent seen it at any shows


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 10 2007, 10:29 PM~6958005
> *where is this bike? i havent seen it at any shows
> *


The last show he want to was LRM in 2004? They have been working on that darkside 58. They might bring it back out this year.


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 10 2007, 10:29 PM~6958005
> *where is this bike? i havent seen it at any shows
> *


ya thats my friend erics bike from vacaville he took it to fresno lg last year!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

i drew this back in 2001 and its one of the many ive drawn and its just sitting, what do you think?


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 11 2007, 02:21 PM~6962014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice draw can you draw one for me?? pm me


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

PROBLEMAS OUT OF DIRTY BAY


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

i have a pic of that bike but im having an issue downloading that one along with a few others! thats a tight bike though.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Wolverine 4 coming soon dont belive what he says I seen it its a crazy bicycle lol
Belive me i know he has some crazy ideas for 2007 :0 








The bicycle that i will allways look up too


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

REC, who did the display for that bike?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 11 2007, 11:02 PM~6966921
> *REC, who did the display for that bike?
> *


My friend its not even done its missing the problema neon lights turntable and t'vs 4 on each coner ill have it redone for Houston and maybe have some new parts.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thats not a bike to me thats a blob of shit! not to be an asshole but that one and the prophecy are both wa too tacky for my likings, its the cluster.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

come on guys i know theres more bikes out there if you can post what you got from the shows cool


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 11 2007, 11:05 PM~6966942
> *My friend its not even done its missing the problema neon lights  turntable and t'vs 4 on each coner ill have it redone for Houston and maybe have some new parts.
> *


same person who did my seat...and turntable...
:biggrin: 
good work.. nice prices


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:0 any one say RADICAL???????????


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 12 2007, 12:06 AM~6966959
> *thats not a bike to me thats a blob of shit! not to be an asshole but that one and the prophecy are both wa too tacky for my likings, its the cluster.
> *



YOUR OPINIONS ARE YOURS, BUT I WILL AGREE THAT WHEN THE BIKE IS SEEN IN PICTURES IT DOES APPEAR CLUTTERED. IN PERSON YOU CAN SEE THERE IS SPACING IN THE OVERALL LOOK.....OR MAYBE YOU WILL STILL SEE IT CLUTTERED.

EITHER WAY THANKS FOR YOU THOUGHTS...... THEY ARE VALUED.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 12 2007, 12:02 AM~6966910
> *Wolverine 4 coming soon dont belive what he says I seen it its a crazy bicycle lol
> Belive me  i know he has some crazy ideas for 2007  :0
> 
> ...



MAN.... DON'T KNOW WHERE YOU GET YOUR INFO FROM.....


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> CE 707, what kinda of paint did you use on this blue bike? And what color base did you use? This mug is Clean :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Actually that bike is not mine, Raul (socios bike club) built one half and Creative Expressions built the other. Robert from Socios is the owner. The paint is a cobalt blue i think with a silver base coat.


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 14 2007, 06:24 PM~6986146
> *MAN.... DON'T KNOW WHERE YOU GET YOUR INFO FROM.....
> *




wassup chris....u let him see stuff ur own members aint seen yet....wassup wit that man.....lol


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Jan 14 2007, 10:17 PM~6988429
> *wassup chris....u let him see stuff ur own members aint seen yet....wassup wit that man.....lol
> *



THAT IS WHY I AM ASKING WHERE HIS INFO IS COMING FROM......HELL I DIDN'T EVEN KNOW I HAD SOMETHING........


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 14 2007, 08:15 PM~6988398
> *Actually that bike is not mine, Raul (socios bike club) built one half and Creative Expressions built the other.  Robert from Socios is  the owner. The paint is a cobalt blue i think with a silver base coat.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> > CE 707, what kinda of paint did you use on this blue bike? And what color base did you use? This mug is Clean :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> wasn't that bike for sale?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I think so


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707+Jan 15 2007, 12:43 PM~6992980-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When? I need details on this.


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

nice bikes


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

does any one have pics of knights quest the trike


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 15 2007, 10:47 PM~6997773
> *does any one have pics of knights quest the trike
> *


sure do. be right back.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yo here it is


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

that was one of my all time favorite trikes! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 15 2007, 08:57 PM~6997872
> *that was one of my all time favorite trikes!  :biggrin:
> *


Mine too.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

I THINK THAT TRIKE WOULD BEAT ANY TRIKE OUT THERE...... ONCE CLEANED UP AND SOME PARTS REDIPPED.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> > CE 707, what kinda of paint did you use on this blue bike? And what color base did you use? This mug is Clean :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 16" bike? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 16 2007, 07:57 AM~6997872
> *that was one of my all time favorite trikes!  :biggrin:
> *


x2 Knight's Quest II is the best all time Trike of the Year IMO. Mad props to Dragon's Revenge and Lil Outer Limits but Knight's Quest is just classic :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 16 2007, 12:55 PM~7002538
> *x2  Knight's Quest II is the best all time Trike of the Year IMO.  Mad props to Dragon's Revenge and Lil Outer Limits but Knight's Quest is just classic :thumbsup:
> *



sure is 

and now in texas


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 16 2007, 11:48 AM~7002478
> *16" bike?  :dunno:
> *


yeah but i dont know what happened to it. I need to find the owner again.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Does anyone have any pics of the unfair advantage bike? It was one of the cleanest radical bikes of his time.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i dont no i like radical bikes and trikes but i dont think i would be able to build one looks to complicated


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

i think you can, you built a tight ass street bike


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 16 2007, 01:55 PM~7002538
> *x2  Knight's Quest II is the best all time Trike of the Year IMO.  Mad props to Dragon's Revenge and Lil Outer Limits but Knight's Quest is just classic :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :nono: you cant compare that piece of shit or even put it on the same level as knights quest, Socios trike is a better trike than that psycadelic piece of shit


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

radical to me, no mas no


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 18 2007, 05:36 PM~7024031
> *radical to me, no mas no
> *


radically fucked up :thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Dam some kids just can't play right.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 18 2007, 06:55 AM~7017414
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nono:  :nono: you cant compare that piece of shit or even put it on the same level as knights quest, Socios trike is a better trike than that psycadelic piece of shit
> *


He still has 2 Trike of the Year titles, nobody can take that away so YES he is up there in the Trike of the Year hall of fame.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 18 2007, 06:24 AM~7017139
> *i dont no i like radical bikes and trikes but i dont think i would be able to build one looks to complicated
> *



Casino Dreamin set the bar bro. That bike was clean as hell, he did what he had to do to nearly max out in every single area. You cannot look at that bike and say "he needs to improve in this and that..." because it doesn't. That bike played by the rules and went for it at whatever expense.

That bike was not cluttered, looked clean without anything overdone, AND took 4 titles without having to put hydros in the frame, TVs, DVDs, Cell phones, spinning wheels, and all the other stuff people do and would STILL take out any bike out there today. Now that's gangsta.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 19 2007, 09:31 AM~7029396
> *He still has 2 Trike of the Year titles, nobody can take that away so YES he is up there in the Trike of the Year hall of fame.
> *



OKAY TONYO..... I WILL GIVE HIM HIS PROPS FOR WINNING TWO TITLES.....BUT NOT SURE ABOUT TRIKE HALL OF FAME........3 BIKES I WOULD PUT THERE.....CROW....KQII... AND JESSE'S TRIKE.....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 19 2007, 08:38 PM~7030415
> *OKAY TONYO..... I WILL GIVE HIM HIS PROPS FOR WINNING TWO TITLES.....BUT NOT SURE ABOUT TRIKE HALL OF FAME........3 BIKES I WOULD PUT THERE.....CROW....KQII... AND JESSE'S TRIKE.....
> *



Why not X Trike? :dunno: :tears:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 19 2007, 11:49 AM~7030547
> *Why not X Trike?  :dunno:    :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


I JUST STATED THE OBVIOUS THREE.

THERE WOULD BE OTHERS TO CONSIDER..... I MEAN YOU HAVE TEARS OF A CLOWN......LIVIN LEGEND....EXCALIBUR.....GANSTERS PARADISE.....FATAL ATTRACTION.... 

THERE ARE MANY TO MENTION AND DEBATE OVER, BUT THE THREE ARE FOR SURE INDUCTEES... IF EVER THERE WAS A HOF.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 19 2007, 08:54 PM~7030601
> *I JUST STATED THE OBVIOUS THREE.
> 
> THERE WOULD BE OTHERS TO CONSIDER..... I MEAN YOU HAVE TEARS OF A CLOWN......LIVIN LEGEND....EXCALIBUR.....GANSTERS PARADISE.....FATAL ATTRACTION....
> ...



Damn dude I'm gonna call you the cop out master with all that BS you just slang to get out of that hole :thumbsup:


Naw, J/K Brotha that wasn't a cop out. I see what you're saying. ROBC and I need to learn how to be cool and calm like YOU when people start hating on something. I like the way you handled the hater on your bike last time, I like to call that the Ex Lax move, smooth :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

THERE IS MANY OF CLASIC TRIKES
WAT ABOUT THE DRASTIC PURPLE TRIKE, KINGS WISH
AND IT GOES ON AND ON
THE BEST IN MY BOOK ARE ,
LIVING LEGEND, DRASTIC TRIKE , THEN RAULS BUT I AM A WERID FUKER


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 19 2007, 01:16 PM~7031943
> *THERE IS MANY OF CLASIC TRIKES
> WAT ABOUT THE DRASTIC PURPLE TRIKE, KINGS WISH
> AND IT GOES ON AND ON
> ...


rauls is full custom i thought


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yes and that drastic trike 2 but fuk it they my favorite bikes


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 19 2007, 09:49 AM~7030547
> *Why not X Trike?  :dunno:    :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


I think that if there was a hall of fame it would be there to honor those that changed things up and made there mark in the bike world. KQII is definatly up there. He redesigned the scissor lift and made it attractive. Tears of a clown is a pick cause It has a list of different details that set it apart. Pocket Change is in cause it is pretty impressive and I dont think anything is going to beat it until it retires. Asylum is different cause of all the faced parts. The greatest thing that it brought to the table (and Im surprised no one has copyed it) is the z rack that goes behind the trike. 

Nothing against Nate and his trike but its in the same situation as mine. It hasnt done anything innovative or memorable. The only way my trike would make it in the hof is cause it was the last trike in LRB. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos+Jan 19 2007, 12:16 PM~7031943-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

is that it for pics ?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 22 2007, 07:46 PM~7058743
> *is that it for pics ?
> *


hope not.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ARE THE HYDROS FUNCIONAL ?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thay are but im not going to fuck up the mural under the frame with the fender :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

it wont fuck it up


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

i'm really not willing to fuck my paint job up to find out! its on its 3rd paint job so really to waist more money just to try it is not worth it to me.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 24 2007, 10:03 PM~7077885
> *i'm really not willing to fuck my paint job up to find out! its on its 3rd paint job so really to waist more money just to try it is not worth it to me.
> *


they why have hydros.. and u cant use them..
do your lines even have oil in them


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

what the fuck would be the point of having hydros if they didnt fully function? wouldnt you think that would be a waist of my time and money if i purchased something and didnt install and make sure it was fully functional?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i didnt say they didnt work..
im saying why have them.. if your scared to hit the switch..

your fender wont hit the frame.. unless u dont have fender braces...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

you give me $1300 to insure my paint job then i'll hopp the fuck out it until then what you see is what you get :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

remove the fender


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm not seeing how the frame would get hit by the fender.....


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

probaly when its locked up that it can hit the frame


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

the fender will hit the bottom of the frame if he locks it up.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

still doesnt make sense


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 25 2007, 10:22 PM~7082377
> *still doesnt make sense
> *


x2 The fender shouldn't touch the frame at all when the switch is hit :dunno:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 25 2007, 12:34 PM~7082507
> *x2  The fender shouldn't touch the frame at all when the switch is hit :dunno:
> *


x3


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

x4 

if the fender was gonna hit the frame im sure prohopper would of made a diffrent design cause pretty much its all a prohopper setup your fender wont even get close to the frame. why dont you just show us by raising it up by hand and point out where the fender hits


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

get some shorter braces


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Jan 25 2007, 10:52 AM~7081569
> *I'm not seeing how the frame would get hit by the fender.....
> *


X2


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

to please all that doubt me i'll post some pics on saterday until thin i don't feel like digging through my garage .


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

"now can you post some bike on the topic"


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

there aint not much more radicals


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

If the guy says the fender hits then it probably does. After all, He is probably sitting right in front of it. Are all of you sitting right next to him? How are all of you guys so sure?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks raul you could not put it any better :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 25 2007, 08:40 PM~7087592
> *If the guy says the fender hits then it probably does. After all, He is probably sitting right in front of it. Are all of you sitting right next to him? How are all of you guys so sure?
> *


still.. i dont se how it would hit.. just weird


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Alright, are you on a straight hater mission or are you really that concerned about what hits and what doesnt on my bike?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 25 2007, 09:03 PM~7087919
> *Alright, are you on a straight hater mission or are you really that concerned about what hits and what doesnt on my bike?
> *



:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 25 2007, 09:03 PM~7087919
> *Alright, are you on a straight hater mission or are you really that concerned about what hits and what doesnt on my bike?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
its just weird.. i dunno.. whenever i left my bike.. i will be hopping it.. and i guess my paint will be messed up because my fender hit the frame :uh:


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm not saying it doesn't hit, I'm just saying I dont see how it does...

I mean...what if I put dros on my bike, I would want to know why his hit so mine wouldnt do the same...ya heard? Just curious to see why its doing it...


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Judging by the pics, I wouldnt say the fender hits it. I am more concerned about if his wheel is even A little bit offcenter, his bottom forks will absolutely fuck it up. Like Raul said, we arent standing next to him to see it real good. Worse case scenario, take off the fender, this way, the tire will just bounce off of it, without fucking up the paint.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

you see the down tube on my bike is flat and look at how round the street frame is


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Look, all I know is that this bike is hella clean bro.































































































































































But, just incase anyone was wondering...


Judging by the pivot points, I would say that his cylinders would brake before he ever got to the frame. The cylinders dont have long enough of a stroke.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

can we see this bike out more this year?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 25 2007, 10:48 PM~7089851
> *can we see this bike out more this year?
> *


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin: I plan on coming out with it alot this year and im also working on my caprice single pump hopper


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 26 2007, 10:05 AM~7090048
> *:biggrin: I plan on coming out with it alot this year and im also working on my caprice single pump hopper
> 
> 
> ...


That's clean lookin bro :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 26 2007, 05:05 PM~7090048
> *:biggrin: I plan on coming out with it alot this year and im also working on my caprice single pump hopper
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice as


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Chon_Chon509 (Jan 17, 2007)

Here are some of the first bikes from Contagious Car Club 509 Portland Show 2006


----------



## Chon_Chon509 (Jan 17, 2007)

what u all think about the wheels....thinking about a while wall that i got...freshly painted!


----------



## Chon_Chon509 (Jan 17, 2007)

another pic of the Portland LRM Show


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

how did your club do at portland :biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

green bike is hella cool!!!


----------



## Chon_Chon509 (Jan 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 31 2007, 07:21 PM~7142809
> *how did your club do at portland :biggrin:
> *




We did Good...took a few 1st placers for the cars...the tangerine Kandy 16inch 2nd place mild still in progress that was the first show we took bikes too so cant complain starting to get the kids involved ya know!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

legions so cal and nor cal alwayz had bad ass bikes


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 1 2007, 02:50 PM~7149014
> *legions so cal and nor cal  alwayz had  bad ass bikes
> *



where are they now? :dunno:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 1 2007, 02:58 PM~7149089
> *where are they now? :dunno:
> *



LADY DEATH IS STILL IN CALI AND KNIGHTS QUEST IS NOW OWNED BY A LEGION MEMBER OVER HERE IN TEXAS.

LEGIONS CALI IS PRETTY MUCH LADY DEATH AND WOODY. THERE ARE PLENTY OF OLD MEMBERS THAT HAVEN'T SHOWN MUCH BUT ARE AROUND. MAYBE WE CAN GET THEM TO COME OUT FOR A SHOW OR TWO......


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Feb 1 2007, 03:29 PM~7149338
> *LADY DEATH IS STILL IN CALI AND KNIGHTS QUEST IS NOW OWNED BY A LEGION MEMBER OVER HERE IN TEXAS.
> 
> LEGIONS CALI IS PRETTY MUCH LADY DEATH AND WOODY.  THERE ARE PLENTY OF OLD MEMBERS THAT HAVEN'T SHOWN MUCH BUT ARE AROUND.  MAYBE WE CAN GET THEM TO COME OUT FOR A SHOW OR TWO......
> *


i know what you mean, when i first got into bikes about 12-13 years ago, i dreamed of having a bike as good as the Legions bikes. i always looked up to the bikes they had, but i guess over time you could lose interest or you just have different priorities in life


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 1 2007, 03:37 PM~7149397
> *i know what you mean, when i first got into bikes about 12-13 years ago, i dreamed of having a bike as good as the Legions bikes.  i always looked up to the bikes they had, but i guess over time you could lose interest or you just have different priorities in life
> *


thats becoming a problem now


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Feb 2 2007, 01:52 AM~7150011
> *thats becoming a problem now
> *


x2 there's a lot of Next Year Bike Club members that are dropping out now :tears:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Feb 1 2007, 03:29 PM~7149338
> *LADY DEATH IS STILL IN CALI AND KNIGHTS QUEST IS NOW OWNED BY A LEGION MEMBER OVER HERE IN TEXAS.
> 
> LEGIONS CALI IS PRETTY MUCH LADY DEATH AND WOODY.  THERE ARE PLENTY OF OLD MEMBERS THAT HAVEN'T SHOWN MUCH BUT ARE AROUND.  MAYBE WE CAN GET THEM TO COME OUT FOR A SHOW OR TWO......
> *




We might have a few new ones coming out of Cali this year......if all goes well that is


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Feb 1 2007, 08:22 PM~7151945
> *We might have a few new ones coming out of Cali this year......if all goes well that is
> *



DON'T FORGET ABOUT A COUPLE OF NEW ENTRIES COMING FROM TEXAS AS WELL....

IF ALL GOES AS PLANNED LEGIONS SHOULD BE BACK ON THE MAP.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Feb 1 2007, 09:42 PM~7153713
> *DON'T FORGET ABOUT A COUPLE OF NEW ENTRIES COMING FROM TEXAS AS WELL....
> 
> IF ALL GOES AS PLANNED LEGIONS SHOULD BE BACK ON THE MAP.
> *



we sure will....going to pick up the frame next weekend they dont know what is coming to them :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 2 2007, 02:25 PM~7158106
> *we sure will....going to pick up the frame next weekend they dont know what is coming to them :biggrin:
> *


WELL THEN WE WILL NEED TO GET SOMETHING GOING.....


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Feb 2 2007, 01:34 PM~7158149
> *WELL THEN WE WILL NEED TO GET SOMETHING GOING.....
> *


ya something.. i will be there next saturday and sunday i already talked to carlos about it ...


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 2 2007, 02:37 PM~7158174
> *ya something.. i will be there next saturday and sunday i already talked to carlos about it ...
> *


WELL WHEN YOU GET IN WE WILL DO SOMETHING SATURDAY NIGHT.......


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Cadillac pimpin, dont count on Chris to go out. He told me the same thing when i was there for the houston show. Just call Mario, he is always down.
UNLIKE CHRIS!! who just goes home and goes to sleep.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Feb 2 2007, 11:45 PM~7158250
> *Cadillac pimpin, dont count on Chris to go out. He told me the same thing when i was there for the houston show. Just call Mario, he is always down.
> UNLIKE CHRIS!! who just goes home and goes to sleep.
> *


 :0


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Feb 2 2007, 02:45 PM~7158250
> *Cadillac pimpin, dont count on Chris to go out. He told me the same thing when i was there for the houston show. Just call Mario, he is always down.
> UNLIKE CHRIS!! who just goes home and goes to sleep.
> *



MAN THAT WAS SOMETHING THAT JUST HAPPENED. I WAS UP 36 HOURS STRAIGHT FINDING ALL THE MISSING PIECES FOR THE SHOW AND I PLANNED ON TAKING A NAP THAT LASTED THE ENTIRE NIGHT.

COME BACK TO HOUSTON AND WE WILL MAKE THE ROUNDS.... I WILL MAKE SURE TO GET MY SLEEP.......

RUDY.... SEE YA SATURDAY.


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

man jus lemme know what time and where......I'm pretty sure ill be wrking jus . but I can be there round 830


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

this is one of the 1st shows that the bike came out


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Feb 3 2007, 06:38 AM~7163761
> *man jus lemme know what time and where......I'm pretty sure ill be wrking jus .  but I can be there round 830
> *



ill be there at noon ...but it doesent matter what time we meet next saturday ...im going to stay untill sunday anyways.....


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 3 2007, 04:04 PM~7166344
> *this is one of the 1st shows that the bike came out
> 
> 
> ...


please please post all the old pics u gots u gots to have lots of them


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I had a few but there in storage when i get them i'll post them


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn tat would be sic if u do it 
old skool bikes are badas fuck


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

any one have pics of tears of a clown trike


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

this the only one i have sorry


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i found nother one


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 3 2007, 07:23 PM~7167167
> *damn tat would be sic if u do it
> old skool bikes are badas fuck
> *



your damn right!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

the list goes on and on


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

post some more older bikes out there :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

do u have a pic of storm from fk back in the day i think is a werid n sic mofoen bike i only one one pic of it


----------



## Chon_Chon509 (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 7 2007, 02:23 PM~7200899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Awww man, when did you take those?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

it was about a year ago this a socios b.c. and craetive expressions collaberation right there


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

DOES ANYONE HAVE MORE BIKE PICS?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 3 2007, 03:04 PM~7166344
> *this is one of the 1st shows that the bike came out
> 
> 
> ...


thats beutyfull. please post up your old school pics.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

THATS THE ONLY ONE I HAVE RIGHT NOW


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 10 2007, 04:29 PM~7227435
> *thats beutyfull. please post up your old school pics.
> *


wat ever hapen to that display i saw it for sale like $300


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

last i seen it was still for sale


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 10 2007, 07:10 PM~7228562
> *last i seen it was still for sale
> *


you got a num??? :biggrin: ...........i saw a pic whith that display and dr frankenstine and it had some numbers and it said it was for sale for $300 any one have that pic i saw it in the first rondom picture topic :cheesy:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

i use to have the number i but lost it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Here you go


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

thats the one thanks!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

ERIC HAVE ANY PICS OF LIL DEVILLE PICS


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

best girl bike ever my 2 cents


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

MORE MORE


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ozzies :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

aquemini on 214s instead of the spinners :uh: spokes better ppls


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

love this bike n forks
















^ 3 legions bikes lol 
























full but still clean bike only pic of it i have any one post this bike its from fk and it was from chicago


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

these are pics i found from the oakland show back 1998


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

heres some more


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

Nice pics fellas!


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

dose any body have more pics of dr frankinstine???????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 12 2007, 12:45 AM~7237543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Old school shit right there.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

dr frankinstine


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 13 2007, 05:21 PM~7247038
> *dr frankinstine
> 
> 
> ...


That thing beat me in Vegas Supershow 2000. Damn 20" frame on 16" parts. Should have been a 20" semi not 16" full custom :uh: 

Oh well I still placed 2nd that year


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

post up more og pics CE 7O7


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 13 2007, 06:35 AM~7247105
> *That thing beat me in Vegas Supershow 2000.  Damn 20" frame on 16" parts.  Should have been a 20" semi  not 16" full custom  :uh:
> 
> Oh well I still placed 2nd that year
> *


that is 20 inch with andus west rims from storm theres no way that bike should have beat you that all politics homie good luck in the future :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 13 2007, 07:21 AM~7247038
> *dr frankinstine
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS AMEGO :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

no problema fuker :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 16 2007, 12:12 AM~7270102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Isnt that the one that was on the cover of one of the 2000 LRB issues? That was a 16" and one bad ass lil bike. Clean paint job :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 15 2007, 01:12 PM~7270102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love that bike.


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

x111111111111112


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

does anyone have pics of natural born killer


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 16 2007, 12:57 AM~7275277
> *does anyone have pics of natural born killer
> *


heres an old pic


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thats clean :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 15 2007, 10:57 PM~7275277
> *does anyone have pics of natural born killer
> *


i mean the one from LA the name might be natrual born winner


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 16 2007, 11:29 PM~7279179
> *thats clean :thumbsup:
> *


x2 I love that paint job


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 12 2007, 12:36 AM~7237524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

any one got pics of Fatal Atraction trike, its the only one that i need pics from to complete my boty - toty pic collection


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 15 2007, 01:16 PM~7270135
> *Isnt that the one that was on the cover of one of the  2000 LRB issues?  That was a 16" and one bad ass lil bike.  Clean paint job :thumbsup:
> *


I love that bike.


----------



## 187 dunks (Feb 5, 2007)

ODELAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187 dunks_@Feb 16 2007, 09:39 PM~7283304
> *ODELAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


thats what i said.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 16 2007, 08:47 PM~7282869
> *I love that bike.
> 
> 
> ...


i fukin love that bike. i like the sproket.


----------



## THE RUNS (Feb 17, 2007)

i would say this is pretty radical


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## THE RUNS (Feb 17, 2007)

you act liek you never seen shit before


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

not really...be something more like this if it was the case hno: :dunno: lmao


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

any one got pics of 3 sum


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I found this pic of 3 sum its one of my favorite trikes a long with fatal attraction


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

shit its clean wasent it in fuken lrb cover once ?
best trikes of all time my 2 cents

rauls 
living legend
purple drastic bike
kings wish 
n that dragons revenge or some bs some purple one manny from comton did


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 18 2007, 04:20 PM~7292304
> *shit its clean wasent it in fuken lrb cover once ?
> best trikes of all time my 2 cents
> 
> ...


rauls and living legend are the best out of your list I think simple and clean is what like the most


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

you guys can for get tears of a clown trike


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

ce 707 i saw some pics of youre bike but in trike form ???


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

yes i did tryed it for one show if you got any pics post 'em


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 18 2007, 08:01 PM~7294323
> *yes i did tryed it for one show  if you got any pics post 'em
> *


what show was that for?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

it was in the casino dreaming lrb mag wheb they did a interview i saw it what happend to the rims ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 18 2007, 08:31 PM~7294623
> *it was in the casino dreaming lrb mag wheb they did a interview i saw it what happend to the rims ?
> *


pic?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

it was 1999 super show


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 18 2007, 09:21 PM~7295038
> *it was 1999 super show
> *


pics? :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

all the pics I have are in storage ill try to go there tomorrow


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

ok.


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I can't find any pics of the bike


----------



## nemsisb.c.texas (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 12 2007, 12:51 AM~6966756
> *
> 
> 
> ...




NEMESIS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 17 2007, 07:47 AM~7282869
> *I love that bike.
> 
> 
> ...



That bike inspired me to build mine 

Its another one of those bikes that looks effortless even though you know a lot of work went into it, that's how it should be.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

CE 707 WAT CATOGRY IS UR BIKE IN.....ALOT OF BIKES POST UP SEMI N MILD CUSTOMS 20' N EVEN SUM RADICAL


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 26 2007, 12:05 AM~7090048
> *:biggrin: I plan on coming out with it alot this year and im also working on my caprice single pump hopper
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THIS IS THE ONE U WERE TALKING TO ME ABOUT RITE DAMN HOMIE GONNA BE NICE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 16 2007, 12:57 AM~7275277
> *does anyone have pics of natural born killer
> *


i believe this is it


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 22 2007, 08:49 PM~7326096
> *i believe this is it
> 
> 
> ...


That bike was pretty bad ass, had some nice ideas


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

they over did it with shark fins though, but besides that it is a nice bike


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 22 2007, 01:58 PM~7326189
> *they over did it with shark fins though, but besides that it is a nice bike
> *


i agree


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks for the pics


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 22 2007, 09:49 AM~7326096
> *i believe this is it
> 
> 
> ...


does anyone else have more pics


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

its aight


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

i like these types of bikes, i dont like the new styles of radicals


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

i feel the same way


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 24 2007, 02:03 PM~7342814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm your rims are clean as fuck...


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 24 2007, 02:03 PM~7342814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean clean god damn its clean
i love that sissy bar for some reason


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

yeah I like it to


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Feb 22 2007, 12:13 PM~7326319
> *i agree
> *


you've got good taste then


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 24 2007, 02:03 PM~7342814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where did u find them rolling bike stands from? ive owned a few but there cheep as fuck n the bike weight always broke em.. i havent found that style yet


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Man, I need a new project or something. Alot of inspiration in here.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 24 2007, 04:07 PM~7343601
> *where did u find them rolling bike stands from? ive owned a few but there cheep as fuck n the bike weight always broke em.. i havent found that style yet
> *


i got it at ray's cycle in vacaville


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hmm was this a while ago? i may go see if hes got one


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 24 2007, 05:17 PM~7343976
> *i got it at ray's cycle in vacaville
> *


How is Ray?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

not sure i have not been there for a while


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 24 2007, 08:11 PM~7344883
> *not sure i have not been there for a while
> *


You going to work on anything new this year? I need some more motivation and some words of encouragment. :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

as a matter a fact me and anthony (C&C79monte) are planing to do some parts for a member of Thee Artistics


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 24 2007, 08:24 PM~7344948
> *as a matter a fact  me and anthony (C&C79monte) are planing to do some parts for a member of Thee Artistics
> *


What about a new project for you?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

For this year I'm going to bring out my bike and see how it does. I do have 1 big project next year. We'll have to see though, things change, you'll have money one day and the next you don't. :cheesy:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

x2 ture very ture


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

here some pics of my bike back 1999


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

nice


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

old school yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

Here is mine, at Scrape by the Lake show 2006


----------



## Gerardo5009 (Feb 1, 2007)

no hating but da purple one is fucking ugly no hating


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gerardo5009_@Feb 25 2007, 08:26 AM~7346429
> *no hating but da purple one is fucking ugly no hating
> *


well thx for your opinion :uh:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

he is jealous because he dose not have it!!! I like it!!!!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

ya hes hating that bike is preety clean just need the right graphics and murals and it will be off the chain...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

It's not ugly, its just missing something.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I think the paint is too simple. If it had some crazy patterns or something then it would fit perfect.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

O.k. My opinion on the bike
The forks need some engraving
You need custom faced handlebars to match the forks
The paint need murals,graphics or something
The fenders need to be rounded off.
And their is a lot of mirrors on there.
Just, It does not lool finished
Thats it. Just my opinion please do not get mad.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

more work on the body work bonesaid its all bumpy and shit
other faced shit
no engraving since hes in canada
get rid of all the mirros 
make it ridable them forks n frame cant even move 
i dunno lots and ltos of patterns n shit murals striping, leafing 
tat wat would make this bike better


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

When I did it I wanted to do paterns and things like that for the paint... And custom bars will come soon... But now I have a new project in mind cuz that one is to heavy to ride... I know that its look like I cant turn but Its on a down crown... so ist exactly like ridin on a down crown..


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 25 2007, 07:16 AM~7346411
> *Here is mine, at Scrape by the Lake show 2006
> 
> 
> ...


UR BIKE LOOK S TIGHT BUT IT LOOKS LIKE A 3D CARTTON DRAWING


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 25 2007, 08:16 AM~7346411
> *Here is mine, at Scrape by the Lake show 2006
> 
> 
> ...


you should repaint it and get some patterns


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 24 2007, 02:03 PM~7342814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

LIKE THE SISSYBAR


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Feb 25 2007, 08:29 PM~7350109
> *UR BIKE LOOK S TIGHT BUT IT LOOKS LIKE A 3D CARTTON DRAWING
> *


do you mean it looks fake?

(sorry my english suck!)


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

any more bike pics out there


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious+Feb 26 2007, 03:45 AM~7349283-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I never noticed the sissybar on that bike before its pretty tight :thumbsup: Its bad ass but subtle ya know not too overdone


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 10 2007, 09:29 PM~6956895
> *ok, I got these
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS NICE BIKE!! I LOVE IT!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 2 2007, 07:46 PM~7393621
> *:biggrin:
> *


who did ur murals and how much


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 2 2007, 09:49 PM~7394868
> *who did ur murals and how much
> *


my homie cesar did it in his shop here in fairfield ca and he hooked me up cuz i used to work for him hes not fonzy but he gets the job done with out having to weight he also did a bike it was orange from SocioS bike club


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## SCHWINN_RIDER*73 (Mar 3, 2007)

the green bike is nice


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 2 2007, 11:01 PM~7395206
> *my homie cesar did it in his shop here in fairfield ca and he hooked me up cuz i used to work for him hes not  fonzy but he gets the job done with out having to weight he also did a bike it was orange from SocioS bike club
> *


I was going to mention that actually yesterday but I forgot. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

by the chance is this that







bike ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 3 2007, 06:18 PM~7399418
> *by the chance is this that
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

LOVE THAT BIKE JUST THE FLAT TWIST IN MY 2 CENTS WAT MESSES IT UP


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 3 2007, 06:20 PM~7399437
> * LOVE THAT BIKE JUST THE FLAT TWIST IN MY 2 CENTS WAT MESSES IT UP
> *


I think hes working on that.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

good pics raul


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 4 2007, 05:57 AM~7399640
> *I think hes working on that.
> 
> 
> ...



Nice quality lookin murals :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

do you guys remember this bike


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

no but it is tight :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 8 2007, 06:24 PM~7439072
> *do you guys remember this bike
> 
> 
> ...


no i never seen it well a clear pic for that matter
it was in texas n in fk wasent it?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 8 2007, 05:24 PM~7439072
> *do you guys remember this bike
> 
> 
> ...


What magazine is that from?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 8 2007, 06:39 PM~7439713
> *What magazine is that from?
> *


summer of 99


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 8 2007, 06:41 PM~7439731
> *summer of 99
> *


 :banghead: what magazine?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 8 2007, 07:51 PM~7439866
> *:banghead: what magazine?
> *


lowrider bike mag idiot


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 8 2007, 06:49 PM~7439833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love this bike.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 8 2007, 06:51 PM~7439866
> *:banghead: what magazine?
> *


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Feb 22 2007, 10:41 AM~7326025
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  THIS IS THE ONE U WERE TALKING TO ME ABOUT RITE DAMN HOMIE GONNA BE NICE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




thats why u asked huh..????



fucken guy :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 9 2007, 04:45 AM~7439218
> *no i never seen it well a clear pic for that matter
> it was in texas n in fk wasent it?
> *


Yes that was FK Texas all the way.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

HE WAS IN FK FOR A FEW MONTHS.... I THINK HE RETIRED SHORTLY AFTER THE 98 VEGAS SUPERSHOW......


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 9 2007, 08:51 PM~7444547
> *HE WAS IN FK FOR A FEW MONTHS.... I THINK HE RETIRED SHORTLY AFTER THE 98 VEGAS SUPERSHOW......
> *


Yes :tears: Dazza's ass probably never even sat on that seat


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 9 2007, 11:52 AM~7444556
> *Yes :tears:  Dazza's ass probably never even sat on that seat
> *


I REMEMBER BEFORE HE WAS WITH FK HE HAS A DISPLAY PIC WITH DAZZA AND THE BIKE......SO SHE HAS SAT ON IT!

MAN A FORMER MEMBER AND YOU DIDN'T KNOW TONYO.....YOU ARE SLIPPING IN YOUR OLD AGE....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 9 2007, 09:13 PM~7444699
> *I REMEMBER BEFORE HE WAS WITH FK HE HAS A DISPLAY PIC WITH DAZZA AND THE BIKE......SO SHE HAS SAT ON IT!
> 
> MAN A FORMER MEMBER AND YOU DIDN'T KNOW TONYO.....YOU ARE SLIPPING IN YOUR OLD AGE....
> *


Nice, now I can imagine naked nalgas on a cold hard twisted steel seat  


Naw, I didn't even know him. When I joined FK he had already finished showing it. I joined FK in 2000 remember


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn fk was the shit back back in the day so many damn bikes to even name


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

does anyone have pics unfair advantage its the cover bike volume 7-May/June 95


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

does anyone have pics of the first knights quest ?


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

dose anyone have any of those for sale??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I forgot about this bike. I seen this a few years ago.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

were is that bike from?


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2007, 02:06 PM~7455831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a cool bike :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 11 2007, 02:11 PM~7456060
> *were is that bike from?
> *


I saw it at the Uce Riverbank show back in 2005.


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 9 2007, 11:52 AM~7444556
> *Yes :tears:  Dazza's ass probably never even sat on that seat
> *



This was answered already, but the other day when I was going through some stuff after our move, I found an old picture when I was showing my own bike and it's of me on my bike with Dazza on my lap. 

Actually my wife found it. hno: 


But yeah, think it was like 96.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 12 2007, 12:05 AM~7455819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice bike, not diggin the missing seat post though


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Mar 11 2007, 03:18 PM~7456084
> *thats a cool bike  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :0


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn that bike is hella clean wat year is it from?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 16 2007, 06:25 AM~7489373
> *damn that bike is hella clean wat year is it from?
> *


december of 96


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 16 2007, 09:27 AM~7488767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I remember seeing the feature and pics on that bike. I always liked the rear skirts and that paint :thumbsup:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 15 2007, 09:57 PM~6997872
> *that was one of my all time favorite trikes!  :biggrin:
> *


NOT FOR LONG MINE IS GONNA BE DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM  N U KNO IT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 15 2007, 10:27 PM~7488767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 17 2007, 06:34 PM~7016051
> *Does anyone have any pics of the unfair advantage bike? It was one of the cleanest radical bikes of his time.
> *


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

cool!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 27 2007, 03:12 AM~7556302
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I love that bike :worship:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 26 2007, 05:12 PM~7556302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man the hole front part of the bike was not put to gether like the crown, cylinder and fork wasnt even bolted together


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

maybe him beein so fat he couldnt bend down to put that stuff together


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 30 2007, 09:19 PM~7588858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I dont know if I ever asked you but where did you get your rims?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

look like arizonas from warren wong


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 30 2007, 10:21 PM~7588868
> *I dont know if I ever asked you but where did you get your rims?
> *


i got them from warren wong back in 98


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 30 2007, 09:25 PM~7588890
> *i got them from warren wong back in 98
> *


Did you buy them directly from him?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 30 2007, 10:27 PM~7588898
> *Did you buy them directly from him?
> *


yeah he was cool as fuck i paid $150 for my rims i got my homies rims for 200 and they came plated


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 31 2007, 12:32 AM~7588927
> *yeah he was cool as fuck i paid $150 for my rims i got my homies rims for 200 and they came plated
> *


are you interested in selling your rims :happysad:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

not yet :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 8 2007, 08:03 PM~7645610
> *not yet  :thumbsup:
> *


remeber me when its time I got cash for them


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 8 2007, 05:03 PM~7645610
> *not yet  :thumbsup:
> *


let me know when.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 8 2007, 08:09 PM~7645644
> *let me know when.
> *


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

i dont check out the bike forum much anymore......................and i remember why.
most of todays "radicals" are nothing but clusterfuck piles of gold plated scrapmetal.

builders should be pushing limits by building more clean flawlessly fabricated parts, not how much "crap" can i pile on.

id like to see somebody build a bike as "simple as possible". i think a 1 piece sissy bar/ seat/ post would be cool. or how about handlebars that dont need a separate stem. or how about fenders with no stays, that is held on in hidden spots like the inside ok the fork or sissybar.

as far as i am concerned showbikes are dead. all these piles of bondo killed it.
i ride my bike and thats about it!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

^ this mans radical was the shit to bad its RIP mad props man i love ur old bike i have like 4 pics of it


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 9 2007, 04:46 PM~7652925
> *^ this mans radical was the shit to bad its RIP mad props man i love ur old bike i have like 4 pics of it
> *


post them up


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

one second


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

this eht one i found rite now ill find the rest they in fuken photobucket somwere i have pages n pages of bikes its kinda hard to find pics


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

is that the one that got stolen


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 9 2007, 05:46 PM~7653404
> *is that the one that got stolen
> *


yup.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yes sad but true







clean mofoin bike


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

a lotta people on here get there bike stolen damn


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

a lotta people on here get there bike stolen damn


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

it sad to see a good bike gone


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

you guys wanna see what i do have for pics.
this was during the fab of the frame.
everything was built useing jigs and reinforced to keep every thing straight an strong.(so i could ride it!!!!)








here is the bike BEFORE ANY BODYWORK! i was trying to push the limits as far as fab work for bikes, so everyone couldnt say they are nothing but unrideable bondo sculptures. (i had similar pics sitting in my show display)
















here is an example of how much filler was used. (this was almost ready for primer)








here is finished frame. (before stripes/murals.)
















and here a few of the only pics i have of the complete bike.

















at the time i was trying to push limits of clean lines and "flow". regardless of "winning" a show (hell i live in the middle of Canada, where there are no shows)
notice how the frame arc flows into the fork, and how the frame is a radical custom, yet keeps the original lines from schwinn. and its not A FOOT WIDE and bulky with sharp edges everywhere.
also all the parts alternate plating (no gold parts touching chrome and vice versa). and also all parts have a matching part ( bars/ fork. sissy/ fork support)

i could go on for days about things i tried to do to stand out without being clutered, and i really apretiate (sp) all you guys who remember my bike and what i was trying to do.

for now all i do is ride this around town. (remember this frame) and notice the parts on it................plain and simple.









im not saying ALL new bikes are crap, just the styleless piles of unrideable shit (or can they even sit on them?????)that they claim are "built to win". those arent BIKES.
thanx for listening to my rant.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

who did your frame that tight


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Apr 9 2007, 09:14 PM~7655398
> *you guys wanna see what i do have for pics.
> this was during the fab of the frame.
> everything was built useing jigs and reinforced to keep every thing straight an strong.(so i could ride it!!!!)
> ...


Looking at those pics makes me rethink the way I design and build frames. Im glad you posted the pics and I know its going to inspire more people out there. :thumbsup:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

^^i hope alot of people do, i wanna see bikes get back to where they were in the late 90s, and maybe evolve from there.

and for those of you that want to know. me and the help of a friend built the frame and we had over 300 hrs into it.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Apr 9 2007, 10:43 PM~7655564
> *^^i hope alot of people do, i wanna see bikes get back to where they were in the late 90s, and maybe evolve from there.
> 
> and for those of you that want to know. me and the help of a friend built the frame and we had over 300 hrs into it.
> *


would you ever make another show bike again?


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 9 2007, 10:48 PM~7655595
> *would you ever make another show bike again?
> *


naw, ive moved onto cars. i still cruise my bike and enjoy lookin at them.

now i am tryin to do somethin different in the car scene.

p.s. ce707 your bike is one of the ones that still has some style.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Apr 9 2007, 10:54 PM~7655612
> *naw, ive moved onto cars. i still cruise my bike and enjoy lookin at them.
> 
> now i am tryin to do somethin different in the car scene.
> ...


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

damn dekay im in love with that frame. would you ever think about selling it


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

man did u do all them legions frames 
like that one that u have as ur daliy cruser n that unstable bike the one with the forks engraved that say legions? cus all them have the same style or mods n parts 
damn man bikes from late 90s are some of my favorites


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

nice frames for one
two your either barrett russell or his friend lol
i know his work nice frames man


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 10 2007, 08:21 AM~7655449
> *Looking at those pics makes me rethink the way I design and build frames. Im glad you posted the pics and I know its going to inspire more people out there.  :thumbsup:
> *



It definitely inspires me. That's just a bad ass process of doing a frame :thumbsup:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Apr 9 2007, 11:53 PM~7655830
> *damn dekay im in love with that frame. would you ever think about selling it
> *


it was stolen in 04 in portland..........tell me if you ever see it!


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 10 2007, 06:16 AM~7656488
> *man did u do all them legions frames
> like that one that u have as ur daliy cruser n that unstable bike the one with the forks engraved that say legions? cus all them have the same style or mods n parts
> damn man bikes from late 90s are some of my favorites
> *


no i only built 2 "darkness falls" and "in 2 deep" which were both mine ( and actually almost all the same parts, just different frames)


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 10 2007, 06:48 AM~7656596
> *nice frames for one
> two your either barrett russell or his friend lol
> i know his work nice frames man
> *


lol.... no, i am good freinds with barrett, he lives not all that far from me. and he didnt do any of the mods on this bike.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Apr 10 2007, 05:04 PM~7656687
> *no i only built 2 "darkness falls" and "in 2 deep" which were both mine ( and actually almost all the same parts, just different frames)
> *



I remember seeing Darkness Falls in one of the first LRB mags I ever picked up and remembering the bad ass murals and paint you had on it :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Apr 10 2007, 07:07 AM~7656700
> *lol.... no, i am good freinds with barrett, he lives not all that far from me. and he didnt do any of the mods on this bike.
> *


lol ha ha ha but the name barrett russel was some what supportive am i right either way is he still making parts brother


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

I REMEMBER SEEING THE FIRST BIKE AND LIKING THE MODS ON IT. THEN I SAW THE SECOND ONE AND REALLY ENJOYED THE BODY LINES AND HOW YOU MADE THE BIKE FLOW. YOU REPPED LEGIONS TO THE FULLEST AND SHOWED OFF YOURS SKILLS IN CRAFTSMANSHIP. I BET OTHER RADICAL BIKES WERE SURPRISED WHEN YOU WOULD WIN.


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

Skills.................. very very impressive


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Apr 10 2007, 11:15 AM~7657461
> *Skills.................. very very impressive
> *


x2


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

makes me wanna do one like that i think i just might too


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Apr 9 2007, 10:14 PM~7655398
> *you guys wanna see what i do have for pics.
> this was during the fab of the frame.
> everything was built useing jigs and reinforced to keep every thing straight an strong.(so i could ride it!!!!)
> ...


thats a clean ass bike!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:cheesy:

































did u build this this is almost the same stlye as ur desins? n it was legions


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

^^^no i didnt, he came out with that bike the same time as my first bike did.
i did hear alot about it (because he was also legions) before it was out though. (originally it was red with a dog on the side)


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wtf a red bike with a dog on the side
hmmm insterstin


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 10 2007, 07:13 PM~7662216
> *wtf a red bike with a dog on the side
> hmmm insterstin
> *


it was called red dog after the beer


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

u have any pics i would like to see that 
red dog beer :thumbsup: oldskool shit


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 10 2007, 07:31 PM~7662357
> *u have any pics i would like to see that
> red dog beer :thumbsup: oldskool shit
> *


i did but i don't know what to them


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn that sucks 
i love seing bikes from late 90s to early 00s


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 11 2007, 09:07 AM~7660805
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


damn they some nice as bikes right there


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

how did that bike get stolen?


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Apr 10 2007, 08:38 PM~7662934
> *how did that bike get stolen?
> *


 they stole my whole truck! (bagged, shaved 1995 nissan pathfinder) they loaded it on a flat deck from the hotel parking lot the night after the show. i still think they stole it knowing what was inside.

the truck was found striped in washington. the bike or any parts have ever shown up! :angry:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

now I know theres more bike out there


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 8 2007, 06:49 PM~7439833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love this bike!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC (May 26, 2007)

hope u get your bike back


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 9 2007, 12:07 AM~8070510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

to bad it don't come out anymore it was a nice bike


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I know theres more radical pics out there


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Is this considered radical or full? (still under construction)


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jun 22 2007, 03:01 PM~8155614
> *Is this considered radical or full? (still under construction)
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a full.


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Radical is how many modifications??


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jun 22 2007, 12:06 PM~8155648
> *Radical is how many modifications??
> *


atleast 5


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

:biggrin: So I still got more work to do, huh?


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jun 22 2007, 03:11 PM~8155683
> *:biggrin:  So I still got more work to do, huh?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TonyO's theory: If you're going to go radical go all the way. If you're going to stay full, semi, or mild do as much as you can to those mods, make them count


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 22 2007, 12:15 PM~8155721
> *TonyO's theory:  If you're going to go radical go all the way.  If you're going to stay full, semi, or mild do as much as you can to those mods, make them count
> *


I know that tony I can do almost anything right now except strech the frame that should of been the first thing I did. I still got some ideas member I'm my brother's brother. You've seen his bike (Resurrection.) Do you have a picture of it cause i don't at least not on a digital camera. Do me a favor and post it. :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jun 22 2007, 10:22 PM~8155773
> *I know that tony I can do almost anything right now except strech the frame that should of been the first thing I did.  I still got some ideas member I'm my brother's brother. You've seen his bike (Resurrection.)  Do you have a picture of it cause i don't at least not on a digital camera.  Do me a favor and post it. :thumbsup:
> *


Give me your email and I"ll email you some pix. Photobucket has taken a dump on me, I haven't been able to get to it for almost a month now


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

This is my brothers scooter and nobody could touch him in special interest. :worship:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jun 22 2007, 12:51 PM~8156007
> *This is my brothers scooter and nobody could touch him in special interest. :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


can you post bigger pics of the scooter I would like to get a better look at it


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 22 2007, 01:46 PM~8156388
> *can you post bigger pics of the scooter I would like to get a better look at it
> *


Me too but those are the ones tony sent me i don't have any on digital camera and all my pictures are at my moms.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jun 22 2007, 11:51 PM~8156437
> *Me too but those are the ones tony sent me i don't have any on digital camera and all my pictures are at my moms.
> *



Tony Owned :roflmao:

J/K those pics I had are from Supershow 2001 when I had a regular 35MM camera so when i converted them to digi they didn't come out too big


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

here are some old pictures of it. found it in one of my crates.









sorry about the size don't know how to size the pictures yet.


----------



## mortalkombat2 (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

thanks Isaiah I owe you one. :thumbsup:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jun 22 2007, 07:00 PM~8157244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Is that you in the pics?


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Naw that's my lil nephew.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I like it its not the same thing you see out there


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jun 22 2007, 10:01 PM~8155614
> *Is this considered radical or full? (still under construction)
> 
> 
> ...


How much shipped for those potted plants? :scrutinize:


:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

The Resurrection scooter was ahead of its time and would still dominate the Special Interest category untuched even after 6 years of retirement  The Resurrection scooter is the Casino Dreamin of the Special Interest category, no one will ever match it 

The photoshoot was before he added the double mini cylinder setup in the front in replace of that skull 

The only things this scooter lagged in was murals and engraving but he was so far ahead of everyone else in the other categories it didn't even matter. I would bet money on this bike versus anything out there today. This scooter even took Best Upholstry in 2001 Supershow, something no other Special Interest has ever done


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Damn Tony your good don't forget it also beat some vehicles for best uphostery at a few tuscon shows and he added that neon light. he had engraving done but it was only his disc brake. I want him to get the forks done.


----------



## ELs1k (Jun 14, 2007)

would this be radical?


----------



## ELs1k (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## ELs1k (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

found this on the net :0 :0 









is it radical you think or full?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 23 2007, 04:35 PM~8162643
> *found this on the net  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


full.


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 23 2007, 12:13 AM~8159680
> *How much shipped for those potted plants?  :scrutinize:
> :biggrin:
> *


for one potted plant a steering wheel for the whole set steering wheel and handle bars :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jun 23 2007, 07:47 PM~8162692
> *for one potted plant a steering wheel for the whole set steering wheel and handle bars :biggrin:
> *


ill take the one on the left.




















j/k. :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELs1k_@Jun 23 2007, 04:26 PM~8162613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not bad I kinda like that


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELs1k_@Jun 23 2007, 04:26 PM~8162613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lots of potential neesd better parts n maybe to take of that twised rod in the frame


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELs1k_@Jun 23 2007, 04:23 PM~8162601
> *would this be radical?
> 
> 
> ...


yes


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jun 24 2007, 02:47 AM~8162692
> *for one potted plant a steering wheel for the whole set steering wheel and handle bars :biggrin:
> *



Lemme think about it :scrutinize:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 23 2007, 04:35 PM~8162643
> *found this on the net  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


radical (you fool :uh: 
:roflmao: )


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

full custom fo
tank 1
skirt 1
middle post mod 1/2
the front throught 1/2
cap by crank 1/2 
full custom fuker


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

yeah maybee but he always says hes got a radical so he won't like this :around: 
anyway I like it


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

his bike got almost the same mods as this one so...


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

everything is boxed and closed at the rear does that still count as "cap behind crank" 1/2 mod??? its weird cuz its alot of metal to close all that and its classified als 1/2 mod


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

its still a full radicals is 5 mods 


ORIGINAL: Completely original or restored bicycle with no modifications. 

STREET CUSTOM: A bicycle with no frame modification. (This includes store-bought bikes with no bondo or modifications on frame.) 

MILD CUSTOM: A bicycle with one major modification or less on the frame, custom upholstery, custom paint, aftermarket parts and a few custom parts. (Custom handlebars, forks, pedals, etc.) 

SEMI CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with two (2) major modifications on the frame and custom upholstery, etc. 

FULL CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with at least three (3) major modifications on the frame and custom upholstery, custom paint, etc. 

RADICAL CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with at least five (5) modifications on the frame with custom upholstery, custom paint and handcrafted custom parts

that bike has 4 mods not 5 yo


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

cool  still nice frame


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

uhu I like it 2


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

does any of u guys know the number to golo i really need to know


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ELs1k_@Jun 23 2007, 05:26 PM~8162613
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i even did this bike,,,, i even painted that bike with ghost patterns in it!!!


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLAONEZ111_@Jun 29 2007, 05:33 PM~8203661
> *i even did this bike,,,, i even painted that bike with ghost patterns in it!!!
> *


you should have taken that twisted part off the frame.


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 29 2007, 03:37 PM~8203685
> *you should have taken that twisted part off the frame.
> *



i would have ,, but i welded that sucker in to good! plus it was just another modification in it that made the bike frame unique!! because it flowed with the top post of the frame!


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLAONEZ111_@Jun 29 2007, 05:40 PM~8203706
> *i would have ,, but i welded that sucker in to good!  plus it was just another modification in it that made the bike frame unique!! because it flowed with the top post of the frame!
> *


use a grinder. it flowed but diddnt match.


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 29 2007, 03:42 PM~8203712
> *use a grinder. it flowed but diddnt match.
> *


i don't have the frame anymore! the work was done on that frame and is now owned by a new owner! he's on here it's his choice now!!


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

i've made many frames bro and with many ideas,,, wait until you guys see my new 16'' frame ,,,, lets just say everything on the frame is all LASER CUT!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

what do you think about these bikes are thay radicals or full customs bikes


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 2 2007, 11:54 PM~8219635
> *what do you think about these bikes are thay radicals or full customs bikes
> 
> 
> ...



both full customs


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

the uce twins i like to call them since they so similar but so bad ass 
they both full ce


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

what are my 2 bikes... full or radical?










can't c but this one is capped behind seatpost 2


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

both are fulls 
the top one is 1/2 mod away from radical


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 2 2007, 02:59 PM~8220093
> *the uce twins i like to call them since they so similar but so bad ass
> they both full ce
> *


you know whats funny they put those 2 in my class and they beat me don't get me wrong there tight ass bikes just don't understand the judging for lrm shows it seems to me that you have to be apart of a big club to win these days


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 2 2007, 05:07 PM~8220875
> *you know whats funny they put those 2 in my class and they beat me don't get me wrong there tight ass bikes just don't understand the  judging for lrm shows it seems to me that you have to be apart of a big club to win these days
> *


Favortism. :thumbsdown:


----------



## lilchamakitoloco (May 25, 2007)

is this radical? i mean look at all the details its got. rims, frame all over


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lilchamakitoloco_@Jul 2 2007, 10:18 PM~8223519
> *is this radical? i mean look at all the details its got. rims, frame all  over
> 
> 
> ...


your joking right


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilchamakitoloco_@Jul 3 2007, 01:18 AM~8223519
> *is this radical? i mean look at all the details its got. rims, frame all  over
> 
> 
> ...


i say more of a new york city custom. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Bone Collector's Daily? :dunno:



J/K :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707+Jul 3 2007, 03:07 AM~8220875-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 
Come on now guys you know that ain't true. Look at MOS there's your proof that favoritism doesn't play a part. Nemesis BC is a small family founded club and yet they have one of the top bikes out there.

Nobility was unheard of when they first busted out and yet they swept the FL show by storm. So there goes that theory right out the window


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 3 2007, 06:36 AM~8224821
> *:uh:
> Come on now guys you know that ain't true.  Look at MOS there's your proof that favoritism doesn't play a part.  Nemesis BC is a small family founded club and yet they have one of the top bikes out there.
> 
> ...


nemesis bike club has been around for more then 10 years and were the only big club hitting in AZ for a minute to me they were one the clubs that showed LRM what AZ had back then now for nobility they have nice bike but some of the guys how started it were from Finest Kreations bike club which paved the way for you guys to make a name for yourselves and gave you guys good opportunities


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 3 2007, 08:32 PM~8226134
> *nemesis bike club has been around for more then 10 years and were the only big club hitting in AZ for a minute to me they were one the clubs that showed LRM what AZ had back then now for nobility they have nice bike but some of the guys how started it were from Finest Kreations bike club which paved the way for you guys to make a name for yourselves and gave you guys good opportunities
> *



Yeah but still shows that big name clubs like Rollerz , Majestics, UCE, etc. don't get top priority or favoritism. We'll all equally the same :thumbsup:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

Keep Posting........


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

old b-4 n after pics of nbk
the frame i started with ,then the first stage candy green, to the first show radical (2002)miami beach


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jul 13 2007, 12:13 PM~8302546
> *old b-4 n after pics of nbk
> the frame i started with ,then the first stage candy green, to the first show  radical (2002)miami beach
> 
> ...


i remember your bike  do you have pics of that kandy blue bike with Puerto rico seat?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jul 13 2007, 12:58 PM~8302420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


in the backround of ur bike the green bike with the display
is that the earlyest stage of aque mini?
please if u have pics post it 
i love seing the earlystages of badass bikes


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 13 2007, 02:33 PM~8302697
> *in the backround of ur bike the green bike with the display
> is that the earlyest stage of aque mini?
> please if u have pics post it
> ...


yup thats it but back then it was just a regular frame no mods n nothing special regular parts i dont have pics


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jul 13 2007, 02:22 PM~8302614
> *i remember your bike    do you have pics of that kandy blue bike with Puerto rico seat?
> *



it cuban seat


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wow 
the oldes pic i have of aquemin is one were it has twisted parts and a semi green frame with the 214s it had


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

sorry the pic is small


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 3 2007, 06:36 AM~8224821
> *:uh:
> Come on now guys you know that ain't true.  Look at MOS there's your proof that favoritism doesn't play a part.  Nemesis BC is a small family founded club and yet they have one of the top bikes out there.
> 
> ...


Favortizm exists out there. I have benifed from it and have been a victum of it. Dont tell me you have never seen it out there as n FK or RO member?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 15 2007, 07:58 AM~8311860
> *Favortizm exists out there. I have benifed from it and have been a victum of it. Dont tell me you have never seen it out there as n FK or RO member?
> *


spell check.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC (May 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 14 2007, 12:36 PM~8308151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its still clean thou


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 15 2007, 06:58 PM~8311860
> *Favortizm exists out there. I have benifed from it and have been a victum of it. Dont tell me you have never seen it out there as n FK or RO member?
> *



I've seen it at local shows but not at LRM shows. :no: :angel:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

anyone got some new pics tony o I know you got some


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

there aint that many radicals


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

but thers lots of fullcutoms that could be posted?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELs1k_@Jun 23 2007, 06:26 PM~8162613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for this bike :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any pics of 3sum?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 18 2007, 01:13 PM~8337732
> *I've seen it at local shows but not at LRM shows.  :no: :angel:
> *


True.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 19 2007, 04:23 AM~8340199
> *True.
> *


The LG shows are the worst from what I hear :thumbsdown:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 18 2007, 07:14 PM~8340531
> *The LG shows are the worst from what I hear :thumbsdown:
> *


you can say that again


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Jul 18 2007, 06:14 PM~8340531-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*X 1,000,000,000*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jul 18 2007, 10:12 PM~8341984
> *X 1,000,000,000
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

First hand knowlege about the subject.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 18 2007, 10:28 PM~8342161
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> First hand knowlege about the subject.
> *


yeah me to :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

just a little something I did it a three wheel kit


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

notradical but damn fine chinas


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2007)

JAPAN LOWRIDER BIKES


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jul 21 2007, 12:40 AM~8357880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look at that custom upholstery :buttkick: :loco: :barf:


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jul 21 2007, 02:43 AM~8358113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sorry but thats not radical


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jul 21 2007, 03:40 AM~8357880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


needs a little work.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 22 2007, 06:11 PM~8366012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice bike


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks how yours coming along ?


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 22 2007, 11:02 PM~8368339
> *thanks how yours coming along ?
> *


im working too much, i dont have times to finish it


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC (May 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 23 2007, 11:02 PM~8376721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

heres some pics I found of my bike back in the day


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 31 2007, 02:55 PM~8438622
> *heres some pics I found of my bike back in the day
> 
> 
> ...


nice :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I know there some more pics of bikes out there some where


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Did I post this pic? I dont remember if I did or not.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 23 2007, 02:51 AM~8365575
> *needs a little work.
> *


True but I smell a "Best Upholstery" win with that one :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 14 2007, 08:58 AM~8550748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what awards you win? :0


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 14 2007, 10:03 AM~8550792
> *Did I post this pic? I dont remember if I did or not.
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that bike in frisco like 4 or 5 years ago what happend to?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 14 2007, 10:29 AM~8550995
> *what awards you win? :0
> *


best display,paint, plating,murals and best body modification


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 14 2007, 11:13 AM~8551261
> *I remember that bike in frisco like 4 or 5 years ago what happend to?
> *


I dont know what happened to it but I was right there when the guy showed up. That was before I started showing my trike so the show already started. I turn around and the guy had the bike there and set it up right there. I havent seen the bike since. I dont even know if he won that day.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

spiderman bike for sale

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lowrider-Custom-Spider...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

anyone got pics


----------



## chavez.elc69 (Jul 19, 2007)

i'm tryin to post pics but don't know how yet!!! :banghead:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chavez.elc69_@Aug 23 2007, 08:26 PM~8629058
> *i'm tryin to post pics but don't know how yet!!! :banghead:
> *


 go to photobucket is that your bike on your aviator?


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chavez.elc69_@Aug 23 2007, 09:26 PM~8629058
> *i'm tryin to post pics but don't know how yet!!! :banghead:
> *


tinypic.com


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chavez.elc69_@Aug 24 2007, 06:26 AM~8629058
> *i'm tryin to post pics but don't know how yet!!! :banghead:
> *


What it dew Danny :wave:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wow wat happend to the other shit damn u did u forget the password danny?


----------



## chavez.elc69 (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 23 2007, 09:49 PM~8629260
> *go to photobucket is that your bike on your aviator?
> *


ye








ah dawg,is that yours


----------



## chavez.elc69 (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 23 2007, 09:49 PM~8629260
> *go to photobucket is that your bike on your aviator?
> *











yeah dawg,is that bike yours???


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chavez.elc69_@Aug 26 2007, 06:06 PM~8645290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 thats sic bro you did a good job on it :thumbsup: do you have more pics


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chavez.elc69_@Aug 26 2007, 06:06 PM~8645290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah thats my bike :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any pics of knights quest 1?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I did but I lost them a while back


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 28 2007, 09:33 PM~8666215
> *I did but I lost them a while back
> *


thats just great.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 28 2007, 10:37 PM~8666239
> *thats just great.
> *


sorry :biggrin: does anyone have pics of fatal attraction the 1st trike of the year now that was sic


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 28 2007, 11:33 PM~8666215
> *I did but I lost them a while back
> *


man i use to have a lot of bike pics but i lost them


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 28 2007, 10:50 PM~8666326
> *sorry :biggrin:  does anyone have pics of fatal attraction the 1st  trike of the year now that was sic
> *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 11 2007, 03:01 PM~8767946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a frame the Paz brothers started but never finsh it.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I like the frame and the color


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 11 2007, 05:01 PM~8767946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It sort of looks like the superman frame, but a spiderman theme...i like it though!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

this was a bad bike for its time


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

still looks bad whit those og schwinn partz


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I wonder what happened to it?


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 11 2007, 03:44 PM~8768235
> *Thats a frame the Paz brothers started but never finsh it.
> *




oh its finished.....waiting for the right time to bring it out! :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 11 2007, 03:01 PM~8767946
> *
> 
> 
> ...



It is totally re-done. parts, wheels, paint, the whole enchilada


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 13 2007, 11:36 AM~8782584
> *It is totally re-done. parts, wheels, paint, the whole enchilada
> *


Looks like that enchillada needs a display. :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 13 2007, 11:34 AM~8782558
> *oh its finished.....waiting for the right time to bring it out! :biggrin:
> *


can't what to see it I give you guys much respected for doing all the bikes yourselves :thumbsup:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

yeah.we are working on doing our displays......but that is the last and final piece of the puzzle.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 13 2007, 11:39 AM~8782611
> *can't what to see it I give you guys much respected for doing all the bikes yourselves :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks

You know its hard coming up with ideas. And just the labor involved is insane. WE do it for the love of the sport.


Wait till you see what we have for our kids....starting them in the 16" inch class radical


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 13 2007, 11:42 AM~8782645
> *Thanks
> 
> You know its hard coming up with ideas. And just the labor involved is insane. WE do it for the love of the sport.
> ...


thats cool I still have the magazine pic of the the blue and purple one I think it was your first photo shoot with that bike cuz I know you did one more when it was more radical do you have more pics of the bikes you guys have put together


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 13 2007, 11:47 AM~8782689
> *thats cool I still have  the magazine pic of the the blue and purple one I think it was your first photo shoot with that bike cuz I know you did one more when it was more radical do you have more pics of the bikes you guys have put together
> *




i do. That was the first rendition of Small Change......then we had a Jedi Knight in LRB and LRM, and then there was KURUPT that was in LRB, which i think was centerfold, and then MOS. I will try to find them.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

Lets see some more radicals!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Sep 17 2007, 10:54 PM~8814146
> *Lets see some more radicals!!!
> *


x2


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 10 2007, 09:29 PM~6956895
> *ok, I got these
> 
> 
> ...


where can i get some forks like that?????


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

you can talk to me


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 19 2007, 03:32 PM~8826309
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 29 2007, 09:44 AM~8894722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS BIKE IS A CLASSIC ,THIS WAS BACK THEN WHEN BIKES USED TO LOOK LIKE BIKES NOT SOMETHING FROM OUTER SPACE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 19 2007, 05:11 PM~8827235
> *:wave:
> *


wats up lol


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 18 2007, 12:19 PM~8817215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that bike is bad


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

what you know about this one this was Gabe's first show with his trike I founds this in my storage


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 29 2007, 08:44 AM~8894722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone got pics of the purple bike in the background? That one was badddd!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

this one


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Good luckin' out its one of my favorite bikes.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Oct 6 2007, 11:16 PM~8946013
> *Good luckin' out its one of my favorite bikes.
> *


yeah mine to


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any pics of knights quest 1?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Oct 7 2007, 06:26 AM~8946550
> *any pics of knights quest 1?
> *


I did but I lost them that was a nice trike to


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## CE4LIFE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE4LIFE_@Oct 16 2007, 09:41 PM~9019133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that was a nice trike


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any pics of spawn? setup on display. i havent seen much of that bike besides the pics on the LRBM site.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

here you DRAGONBALL Z owner what ever your name is


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 5 2007, 09:45 PM~8941550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I know ther is more bikes out there


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

there is going to be a lot of 12" radicals commin out this year

i'm jus guessin


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jan 6 2008, 10:38 PM~9626492
> *there is going to be a lot of 12" radicals commin out this year
> 
> i'm jus guessin
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jan 6 2008, 10:38 PM~9626492
> *there is going to be a lot of 12" radicals commin out this year
> 
> i'm jus guessin
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jan 6 2008, 09:38 PM~9626492
> *there is going to be a lot of 12" radicals commin out this year
> 
> i'm jus guessin
> *



maybe


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

16" trik3 :bi







ggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

i love that back skirt design


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RidinLowBC_@Jan 22 2008, 08:12 AM~9752321
> *16" trik3 :bi
> 
> 
> ...




Damn that's really crazy, those almost look plastic


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 22 2008, 10:16 AM~9755042
> *Damn that's really crazy, those almost look plastic
> *


All over you homie. :0


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Feb 3 2008, 10:22 PM~9858900
> *:biggrin:
> *


Anymore pics?


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 3 2008, 09:26 PM~9858930
> *Anymore pics?
> *



NOTHIN NEW HAVENT WORKED ON THE BIKE IN A FEW WEEKS DUE TO WORK AND BEING TOO DAMN COLD IN THE GARAGE.....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RidinLowBC_@Jan 21 2008, 10:12 PM~9752321
> *16" trik3 :bi
> 
> 
> ...




SO HOWS THE PROGRESS ON YOUR TRIKE GOING


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

A LILTLE PIC


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 30 2008, 01:31 PM~10542455
> *A LILTLE  PIC
> *


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I know there are more pics out there kepp them comming


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 6 2008, 08:09 AM~10585317
> *I know there are more pics out there kepp them comming
> *


x2


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

x3


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

x4


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 14 2008, 09:02 AM~11083313
> *
> *


sup bro hows everything


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 14 2008, 09:44 PM~11084556
> *sup bro hows everything
> *


Going good.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

just noticed something.........

this bike



> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 11 2007, 03:09 PM~7232450
> *
> 
> 
> ...



is now here.










but i dont think he cares, cus now he has this


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 2 2008, 05:27 PM~11243234
> *just noticed something.........
> 
> this bike
> ...


yup.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 2 2008, 07:45 PM~11243302
> *yup.
> *


thank you raul for your well thought out and detailed rebuttal :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 2 2008, 05:55 PM~11243332
> *thank you raul for your well thought out and detailed rebuttal :biggrin:
> *


fo getabout it.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 2 2008, 07:57 PM~11243336
> *fo getabout it.
> *


nice


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 2 2008, 07:27 PM~11243234
> *just noticed something.........
> 
> this bike
> ...


its a nice lac atleast


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Damn that trike was bad.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 19 2007, 07:11 PM~8827235
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 2 2008, 06:45 PM~11243302
> *yup.
> *


bike builders always go on to build great cars


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Aug 5 2008, 11:10 PM~11271777
> *:wave:
> *


whats up bro


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Why did this not place i Houstone last year. This is bad!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 17 2008, 12:11 PM~11364420
> *
> 
> Why did this not place i  Houstone last year. This is bad!
> *


what show?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 17 2008, 12:25 PM~11364491
> *what show?
> *


LRM. The one I saw it at


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 17 2008, 12:29 PM~11364527
> *LRM. The one I saw it at
> *


think it cant compete at lrm shows.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 17 2008, 12:43 PM~11364605
> *think it cant compete at lrm shows.
> *


why?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 17 2008, 10:03 AM~11364674
> *why?
> *


cause he's a retired toty champ and cant qualify at all, even sweeps.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 17 2008, 02:39 PM~11365243
> *cause he's a retired toty champ and cant qualify at all, even sweeps.
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: 




thats why drop 'em won


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 19 2008, 07:05 AM~11380677
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> thats why drop 'em won
> *


if it wasnt for that we would of got slaughtered.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 19 2008, 08:05 AM~11380677
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> thats why drop 'em won
> *


do you think drop em could have beaten lunch money if he took it to vegas?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 19 2008, 11:15 AM~11382195
> *do you think drop em could have beaten lunch money if he took it to vegas?
> *



Nobody would know, because I didnt make it, or install the new items I had for vegas. It would of been a good battle but nobody would of known. But of course they are going to say LUNCH MONEY cause its in there club, just like any other club would back up there own. You know.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 19 2008, 11:35 AM~11382418
> *Nobody would know, because I didnt make it, or install the new items I had for vegas. It would of been a good battle but nobody would of known. But of course they are going to say LUNCH MONEY cause its in there club, just like any other club would back up there own. You know.
> *


Theres a word for that. Its called Bias. But they dont teach that at Tony o's school. :| 















:biggrin: j/p homie.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2008, 11:38 AM~11382438
> *Theres a word for that. Its called Bias. But they dont teach that at Tony o's school.  :|
> :biggrin:  j/p homie.
> *


  I will make sure that all future lowriders dont attend that school


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 19 2008, 11:39 AM~11382448
> *  I will make sure that all future lowriders dont attend that school
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2008, 09:38 PM~11382438
> *Theres a word for that. Its called Bias. But they dont teach that at Tony o's school.  :|
> :biggrin:  j/p homie.
> *


They told us to put all bias aside when we're doing our research but I decided to leave it in just for you guys in this case :yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont think drop em agrees with that.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2008, 11:24 PM~11383565
> *I dont think drop em agrees with that.
> *


The data analysis procedures used in the following hypothetical quantitative study on the topic of; the probability of *2dGrave winning over Lunch Money*, using the survey and LRM judge point system in a correlation study. The research opportunity exists because the relationship between 2D Grave and Lunch Money measures of accountability is equal being they are both full custom trikes.

Instrument/Tools:
The Survey is a Reform developed instrument used in previous studies to annually survey lowrider bicycle championships in the following areas of concentrations: body mods, parts, engraving, paint, murals, display, craftsmanship, pinstriping and tires and wheels using the LRM score system will gather data from the two contenders on whether one scores higher than the other. Data will be correlated to determine the relationship between the variables in the point system to determine the true winner.

Variables:
There are two identified independent variables and one dependent variable in this study (overall quality of each trike/dependent) and (high-stakes measures of point totals /independent variables). The null and alternative hypotheses are:

Hypotheses:
HO1 There is no relationship between the overall quality of each trike and the point total is within a two point margin.

HA1 There is a relationship between the overall quality and high-stakes measures of point totals.

Rationale:
The statistical procedure of correlation analysis will allow the LRM judge to see if there is a yes or no answer to whether a fair and reasonable champion can be crowned between the two trikes.

Reference:

TonyO (layitlow). (2008). Research in Lowrider Bicycle History: Finding the true Winner. Las Vegas: LunchMoney-2dGrave. ISBN: 4586576833748.

Don't make me get quantitative on you :rant:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

good job pointdexter


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 19 2008, 03:37 PM~11383719
> *good job pointdexter
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

hey tony, cut the crap, we know you paid somebody to write that shit. 



























j/p ;p


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 19 2008, 04:16 PM~11384617
> *hey tony, cut the crap, we know you paid somebody to write that shit.
> j/p    ;p
> *


hey D brit just got took to the ER


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 20 2008, 01:16 AM~11384617
> *hey tony, cut the crap, we know you paid somebody to write that shit.
> j/p    ;p
> *


Yeah it only took him 5 minutes to come up with it :roflmao: wahahahhaa


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Aug 19 2008, 11:24 PM~11383565-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Aug 19 2008, 11:35 PM*


My bad 11 minutes to reply :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 19 2008, 01:35 PM~11383702
> *The data analysis procedures used in the following hypothetical quantitative study on the topic of; the probability of 2dGrave winning over Lunch Money, using the survey and LRM judge point system in a correlation study. The research opportunity exists because the relationship between 2D Grave and Lunch Money measures of accountability is equal being they are both full custom trikes.
> 
> Instrument/Tools:
> ...


ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 20 2008, 09:45 AM~11390698
> *ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> *


Did you at least read the reference? 



Reference:

TonyO (layitlow). (2008). Research in Lowrider Bicycle History: Finding the true Winner. Las Vegas: LunchMoney-2dGrave. ISBN: 4586576833748

:biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 19 2008, 01:35 PM~11383702
> *The data analysis procedures used in the following hypothetical quantitative study on the topic of; the probability of 2dGrave winning over Lunch Money, using the survey and LRM judge point system in a correlation study. The research opportunity exists because the relationship between 2D Grave and Lunch Money measures of accountability is equal being they are both full custom trikes.
> 
> Instrument/Tools:
> ...


Did your head hurt after this ?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 20 2008, 04:58 PM~11391460
> *Did your head hurt after this ?
> *


pounding :banghead:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

so besides front frame tank rear skirts, cutting out the middle pole all bikes have doing metal work on the fenders what else could be done to make a radical? mold in the seat? modify the down tube? what else would be considered major mods to make a radical?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

2 minor mods are concidered as a major mod so that ads up too, minor mods are closing the part behind the seatpost, cutting out the seat post, etc.

but some times i think its some bullshit rules because for example all the metal i have to close down the rear wheel section doesn't count as a major mod but as a minor mod (=> the minor mod of closing the part behind the seatpost) while all the rest of the metal work that was done to that section sits there for nothing. then you have other bikes that have less metal on there and they are in radical so actualy i have all that fucking weight for nothing :biggrin: 

since i didn't know all this shit i thought i had a radical frame but when i posted it up here everybody told me it was a full custom


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 22 2008, 01:49 AM~11658753
> *2 minor mods are concidered as a major mod so that ads up too, minor mods are closing the part behind the seatpost, cutting out the seat post, etc.
> 
> but some times i think its some bullshit rules because for example all the metal i have to close down the rear wheel section doesn't count as a major mod but as a minor mod (=> the minor mod of closing the part behind the seatpost) while all the rest of the metal work that was done to that section sits there for nothing. then you have other bikes that have less metal on there and they are in radical so actualy i have all that fucking weight for nothing  :biggrin:
> ...


Yeah but you're a trike from Belgium does it even matter? :dunno: Even if the judges SAY they use LRM rules doesn't make them LRM judges. Even they make personal calls on what category a bike falls into and it all depends on how many are in that category which is why Professor X gets put in Full in some shows and Radical in others to make sure there's something in that category but when you're talking sweepstakes it doesn't matter, every man for his own in there.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

The first year I showed at LRM they put me in semi-custom but the next year I was in full custom been in full since. Then again I showed at local shows that street trikes had beaten me. I think it all depends who is judging.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 22 2008, 09:47 AM~11662708
> *Yeah but you're a trike from Belgium does it even matter? :dunno:  Even if the judges SAY they use LRM rules doesn't make them LRM judges.  Even they make personal calls on what category a bike falls into and it all depends on how many are in that category which is why Professor X gets put in Full in some shows and Radical in others to make sure there's something in that category but when you're talking sweepstakes it doesn't matter, every man for his own in there.
> *


yeah but anyways the world turn arround the lrm rules, out here they have different rules and then i have like 10 mods lol and most time semi, fulls and radicals get all bumped in one class, same between trikes and bikes, witch i think that isnt verry fair...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 22 2008, 11:11 AM~11662736
> *yeah but anyways the world turn arround the lrm rules, out here they have different rules and then i have like 10 mods lol and most time semi, fulls and radicals get all bumped in one class, same between trikes and bikes, witch i think that isnt verry fair...
> *


Bikes and trikes being put in the same category is completely unfair but as far as between mild, semi,full, and radical in different categories its usually a judges call and 9 times out of 10 they make the WRONG call in regular non-LRM shows.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

marios Autoworks
[/quote]


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 14 2007, 10:03 AM~8550792
> *Did I post this pic? I dont remember if I did or not.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> marios Autoworks


[/quote]

I love this bike, nice murals


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

I love this bike, nice murals
[/quote]
It will be out for san benardino with some upgrades :0


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

pa que sepan 2008 trike of da year MEXIKA...


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Morgan_@Mar 31 2009, 09:06 PM~13444726
> *pa que sepan 2008 trike of da year MEXIKA...
> *


no shit!!! :uh: we realy didn't know that until now you posted it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

you can tell all those lame fucks in europe que viva la raza tapado


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Morgan_@Mar 31 2009, 01:17 PM~13444807
> *you can tell all those lame fucks in europe que viva la raza tapado
> *


TOGTFO


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

Any new pictures of radical bikes???


----------



## ktownlowrider323 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi all on Lay it Low forums.

How radical is this .









































K-Town Kustoms
New Zealand


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

CE 707	188
socios b.c. prez	64
TonyO	51
eric ramos	50
76'_SCHWINN	23
86' Chevy	14
BigTex	14
Artistics.TX	12
Raguness	11
JUSTDEEZ	10
cadillac_pimpin	10
lowlife-biker	9
dekay24	9
NorCalLux	8
AMB1800	8
sic713	8
stillspinnin	8
noe_from_texas	8
juiced67impala	7
BABOSO HYDROS	6
PurpleLicious	6
lowridersfinest	6
OSO 805	6
mitchell26	5
Hermanos of Peace	5
ripsta85	5
Chon_Chon509	5
SAC_TOWN	5
Lownslow302	4
UpInSmoke619	4
Jodoka	4
KILLAONEZ111	4
REC	4
swa562	4
RO-BC	4
RAIDERSEQUAL	4
chavez.elc69	3
LILHOBBZ805	3
ELs1k	3
REYXTC	3
K LoLo	3
THE_EMPIRE_SAC	3
LEGIONSofTEXAS	3
Drop'em	3
Str8crazy80	3
slo	3
bad news	2
sureñosbluez	2
cadillac jay	2
deville	2
the_cat	2
lowrid3r	2
STR8_CLOWN'N	2
Morgan	2
THE RUNS	2
FREAKY BEHAVIOR	2
the bone collector	1
ClassicPlayer	1
AZ WAR CHIEF	1
lowriderlovin65	1
nemsisb.c.texas	1
chamuco61	1
LIL PHX	1
Stickz	1
Cut N 3's	1
PHXKSTM	1
djbizz1	1
~MONCHIS 805 CALI~	1
CE4LIFE	1
DVS	1
LowerDinU	1
FunkytownRoller	1
wimone	1
RidinLowBC	1
SCHWINN_RIDER*73	1
azteca de oro	1
65chevyridah	1
Mike_e	1
187 dunks	1
toyshopcustoms	1
west_side85	1
90lowlow	1
ROBERTO G	1
Gerardo5009	1
excalibur	1
Supaf|y in the Ky	1
NINETEEN.O.FOUR	1
lowriderwiz	1
lilchamakitoloco	1
chris2low	1
ktownlowrider323	1
screwstone_tx	1
mortalkombat2	1
viejitocencoast	1
DETACHED	1


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 17 2009, 10:08 PM~13612233
> *CE 707	188
> socios b.c. prez	64
> TonyO	51
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Apr 19 2009, 09:34 AM~13620430
> *
> *


Amount of post and people who posted in this thread.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 19 2009, 08:39 PM~13626676
> *Amount of post and people who posted in this thread.
> *


  
DVS 3 :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

bump 1 more time


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I know there is more bikes out there


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 9 2009, 01:06 AM~15921491
> *I know there is more bikes out there
> *


 :wow:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i gotta post more in this topic


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 24 2010, 07:44 PM~17591440
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 24 2010, 07:48 PM~17591491
> *i gotta post more in this topic
> *


 :yes:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 24 2010, 08:01 PM~17593449
> *:wave:
> *


how is everybody ?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 24 2010, 10:03 PM~17593483
> *how is everybody ?
> *


good same old thing different day bro how bout you guys ?


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 24 2010, 09:07 PM~17594444
> *good same old thing different day bro how bout you guys ?
> *


about the same. lol


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CE 707+Sep 12 2007, 11:18 PM~8779852-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice color combo. fusha with rainbow clear.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:sprint:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

is this radical enough?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Oct 27 2010, 09:48 PM~18928307
> *is this radical enough?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Aren't there anymore to add to this ?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@May 9 2011, 12:54 AM~20512379
> *Aren't there anymore to add to this  ?
> *


after phx show there will be


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Ok so I'm looking to trade my1966 Impala wagon, looking to trade for a full radical 16" or 20" bike with display no junk please Wagon has OG 327 runs good needs some work I believe it has a blown headgasket but still runs good just somkes a bit. rebuilt powerglide trans newer paint, interior needs to be re-done other than that very clean car. clean title. looking for local trades unless your going to take care of the transportation. Car in in the Bay Area Oakland area. please post up pics an info of your trades offers. here are the few pics I have right now, will try to take more as soon as I can but best for you to come check it out. car is super solid with no rust that I can find, ps,pb, power tailgate window (needs new switch) and cruise control (missing motor for the cruise control). thx for looking!






















































OG black plates do not go with the car (SORRY)


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Radical


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

radical or not?
before: 








after:








please say me how to post pictures?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

just like back in the day with image tags


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> just like back in the day with image tags


thanks!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

noe_from_texas said:


> i believe this is it


SAW THIS BIKE AT THE OLDIES CARSHOW A FEW WEEKS AGO!...THIS BIKE IS SO DAMN SICK!!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Fleetangel said:


> SAW THIS BIKE AT THE OLDIES CARSHOW A FEW WEEKS AGO!...THIS BIKE IS SO DAMN SICK!!


 Isn't that "Natural Born Killer" from back in the day..!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

oneofakind said:


> Isn't that "Natural Born Killer" from back in the day..!


yup!!! it took best of show


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Fleetangel said:


> yup!!! it took best of show


 Damn out of retirement and still kickin ass..that's one bad bike..!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

oneofakind said:


> Damn out of retirement and still kickin ass..that's one bad bike..!


IT COULD CAUSE SOME DAMAGE IF IT GOES OUT TO THE SUPER SHOW!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Fleetangel said:


> IT COULD CAUSE SOME DAMAGE IF IT GOES OUT TO THE SUPER SHOW!


 I agree...!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

CE 707 said:


>


i think ima retire the frame for a wile


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I know there's more bikes out there


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

HellBoy 12" radical


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

96tein said:


> HellBoy 12" radical


that full lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Lol


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah full maybe in vegas lol


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

DVNRDGRS said:


> View attachment 521115


:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


DVNRDGRS said:


> View attachment 521115


----------



## dark angel 2011 (Aug 4, 2011)

26" Radical Lowrider bike


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

dark angel 2011 said:


> 26" Radical Lowrider bike
> View attachment 527647
> View attachment 527644
> View attachment 527645


:worship::worship: Your rims are amazing.


----------



## dark angel 2011 (Aug 4, 2011)

Endangered Species thanks i appreciate that. 'm be changing them this year


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

No problem,, thats cool man do you mind me asking who made them?


----------



## dark angel 2011 (Aug 4, 2011)

went this Denver, Co LRM 09
























to Denver , Co LRM 10


----------



## dark angel 2011 (Aug 4, 2011)

Tell you the truth my dad did the work and i took them in to get airbrushed


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Thats cool theres alot of detail on your bike.


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Heres mine


----------



## dark angel 2011 (Aug 4, 2011)

thanks it took me and my dad 7 months to to the way it looks now. I'm just changing the wheels but im building a 20" this winter


----------



## dark angel 2011 (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice bike what color of candy is that?


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

dark angel 2011 said:


> thanks it took me and my dad 7 months to to the way it looks now. I'm just changing the wheels but im building a 20" this winter





dark angel 2011 said:


> Nice bike what color of candy is that?


Nice,,, the color is candy fushcia.


----------



## dark angel 2011 (Aug 4, 2011)

nice awsome bike and wicked color...


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Heres mine


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

My radical....it's a work in progress


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

dee_5o5 said:


> My radical....it's a work in progress


bad ass bro.. I love the dream catcher!


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

dee_5o5 said:


> My radical....it's a work in progress


that,s dammm sick bro keep on the great work !!!


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks guys...i got a few more ideas in mind but slowly all work on them...


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

dee_5o5 said:


> My radical....it's a work in progress


:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> :thumbsup:


*ENDANGERED SPECIES *bike is coming together nicely, a few touches came make it serious competition bike. (not saying its not already but to get it to that next level.) ​


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Kiloz said:


> *ENDANGERED SPECIES *bike is coming together nicely, a few touches came make it serious competition bike. (not saying its not already but to get it to that next level.)


Thanks Kiloz,, don't think i'll get to crazy with it but I will be making those extra touches needed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> Thanks Kiloz,, don't think i'll get to crazy with it but I will be making those extra touches needed. :thumbsup:


Small things bro, custom continental kit, painted fenders, down crown and maybe some murals and you'll be set!


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks for the input bro,, is your bike done yet?


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

dark angel 2011 said:


> 26" Radical Lowrider bike
> View attachment 527647
> View attachment 527644
> View attachment 527645


this bike is sick......................love the parts


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> Thanks for the input bro,, is your bike done yet?


No, Still needs a lot more to do.


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Ok, just checkin and thanks for the pic :thumbsup:.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

CE 707 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave:


ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

CE 707 said:


> :wave:


You should take these to the torres empire show for the OG line, up just an idea.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> You should take these to the torres empire show for the OG line, up just an idea.
> 
> View attachment 570452
> 
> ...


the one on the bottom will be in it im not sure if my orange one can qualify to be in the line up it came out after 2001 i think it has to be bike prior to 2001


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

these pics ima bout to post were taken by justdeez


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

CE 707 said:


> the one on the bottom will be in it im not sure if my orange one can qualify to be in the line up it came out after 2001 i think it has to be bike prior to 2001


Ill be there, looking forward to seeing it in person.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks bro cant wait to see yours also


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

CE 707 said:


> thanks bro cant wait to see yours also


 Cool mine is nothing compared to Storm though.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> Cool mine is nothing compared to Storm though.


storms ok i would like to see your bike something new


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

CE 707 said:


>


That is beautiful!


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

CE 707 said:


> *storms ok* i would like to see your bike something new


 :roflmao:storm could beat me! and im gonna be doing a couple thing for next summer so the way you see it now it probably wont look exactly the same when you see it at torres.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> :roflmao:storm could beat me! and im gonna be doing a couple thing for next summer so the way you see it now it probably wont look exactly the same when you see it at torres.


But two different classes rite? 16 vs 20? You would have to build a 16 inch.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Kiloz said:


> But two different classes rite? 16 vs 20? You would have to build a 16 inch.


Actually storms frame is a 20'


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes we are in different classes but the point is storm scores more points overall murals, rims, graphics, engraving, display ect. so if we were in the same class storm would beat me.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> Actually storms frame is a 20'


Ohh sorry, thanks for the correction. I thought I read in the magazine it was a 16inch.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Kiloz said:


> But two different classes rite? 16 vs 20? You would have to build a 16 inch.


 its a a 20 but everything on it is a 16 good luck telling the judges that them dumb fucks dont know shit on how to jugde


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

CE 707 said:


> its a a 20 but everything on it is a 16 good luck telling the judges that them dumb fucks dont know shit on how to jugde


But its still a 16"right?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> Yes we are in different classes but the point is storm scores more points overall murals, rims, graphics, engraving, display ect. so if we were in the same class storm would beat me.


 your bikes nice bro storms ok but out dated of a few things thye murals are ugly as fuck as soon as the next show season over we will change up a few things on it


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> But its still a 16"right?


 it took 1st place radical in Vegas this year


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> But its still a 16"right?


No... Storm is a 20 inch BMX with 16" parts.. most judges base the size of your bike on the rim size not the actual frame size thus the reason its considered a 16....


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

CE 707 said:


> your bikes nice bro storms ok but out dated of a few things thye murals are ugly as fuck as soon as the next show season over we will change up a few things on it


Yea mine needs a new paint job too well at least thats what I think and thanks man looking forward to meeting you at torres show or i might go to the uniqes show but not sure yet.


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

CE 707 said:


> it took 1st place radical in Vegas this year





R0L0 said:


> No... Storm is a 20 inch BMX with 16" parts.. most judges base the size of your bike on the rim size not the actual frame size thus the reason its considered a 16....


So it is classified as a 16" but it has a 20" frame got it.:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> So it is classified as a 16" but it has a 20" frame got it.:thumbsup:


Yup.. lol 

Hope to see your bike out at a show bro.. its bad ass...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> Yea mine needs a new paint job too well at least thats what I think and thanks man looking forward to meeting you at torres show or i might go to the uniqes show but not sure yet.


sounds good bro ima gonna make the show out there for uniqes just need to figure out wich bikes im taking


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

R0L0 said:


> Yup.. lol
> 
> Hope to see your bike out at a show bro.. its bad ass...





CE 707 said:


> sounds good bro ima gonna make the show out there for uniqes just need to figure out wich bikes im taking


Thanks guys and Rolo hope to see Spawn at a show as well,,if I do go to uniques I might not take my radical I might just through something together I want to keep the Fallen angel out for the season until the summer but if I cant put somthing else together then I might just have to bring it out...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> Thanks guys and Rolo hope to see Spawn at a show as well,,if I do go to uniques I might not take my radical I might just through something together I want to keep the Fallen angel out for the season until the summer but if I cant put somthing else together then I might just have to bring it out...


:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

dark angel 2011 said:


> 26" Radical Lowrider bike
> View attachment 527647
> View attachment 527644
> View attachment 527645


Seen the bike in person badass bike great detail...LMK if you want to sell it


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

dee_5o5 said:


> My radical....it's a work in progress


i dont know how i missed this one but that it tight bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

socios b.c. prez said:


> CE 707 188
> socios b.c. prez 64
> TonyO 51
> eric ramos 50
> ...


raul can we get an update


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

CE 707 said:


> i dont know how i missed this one but that it tight bro


Thanks bro....and thanks to everyone who likes my bike.....as well you guys bikes are nice too.....hopefully I can see them in person to see the detail in them.....


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

socios b.c. prez said:


> CE 707 188
> socios b.c. prez 64
> TonyO 51
> eric ramos 50
> ...





CE 707 said:


> raul can we get an update


:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SchmittCustoms (Mar 24, 2013)

Radicals are about the only thing I can do unless a customer orders something less!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


SchmittCustoms said:


> View attachment 657525
> View attachment 657526
> View attachment 657527
> View attachment 657528
> Radicals are about the only thing I can do unless a customer orders something less!!


----------



## sgtsiko1 (Jun 16, 2012)

CE 707 said:


>


Is this ur bike


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

sgtsiko1 said:


> Is this ur bike


 no bro it my one of my little girls bikes


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

not finished yet


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

CE 707 said:


>


nice


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Coming soon "thee tailgater"


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Woohoo been waiting on that one for years!


----------



## sgtsiko1 (Jun 16, 2012)

INKEDUP said:


> Woohoo been waiting on that one for years!


wow, nice. For years huh


----------



## sgtsiko1 (Jun 16, 2012)

CE 707 said:


> no bro it my one of my little girls bikes


Im really digging those rims, who made them, it reminds me of that cormercial where they bring out some badass lowrider bikes


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

it is from the sprite commercial


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

sgtsiko1 said:


> Im really digging those rims, who made them, it reminds me of that cormercial where they bring out some badass lowrider bikes


 john west built the bike my doughter did her own deal to an got it not a bad come up for an 8 year old lol


----------



## sgtsiko1 (Jun 16, 2012)

CE 707 said:


> john west built the bike my doughter did her own deal to an got it not a bad come up for an 8 year old lol


Lol NICE


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

No


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

dave_st23 said:


> Coming soon "thee tailgater"


Let me ride it lol jk looks good homies gl


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> john west built the bike my doughter did her own deal to an got it not a bad come up for an 8 year old lol


another John West built bike!


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

R0L0 said:


> another John West built bike!


That's bad!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

INKEDUP said:


> That's bad!!!


thx bro....


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

R0L0 said:


> thx bro....


No prob! R u gonna keep it all the same?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

INKEDUP said:


> No prob! R u gonna keep it all the same?


ya not much more can be done to it lol..


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

that pic was from this past Saturday.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

R0L0 said:


> another John West built bike!


looks real good in the sun bro


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> looks real good in the sun bro


Right on E.. I like the way the bikes look outside in the sun....


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

R0L0 said:


> ya not much more can be done to it lol..


Lol true! It looks very nice!!!


----------



## chrismiller (Jun 17, 2013)

damn bro this thing is gonnnna be sickk :worship:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

New stuff in the works on mine


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice pics


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

MINE ITS 10 YRS OLD RETIRES BOUT 9 YRS AGO ITS BEEN BACK 2 SHOWS AND 2 1ST PLACES IN THIS THIS PAST 3 MO.


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Thats a sick bike!^^^


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

southsandiego said:


> View attachment 721841
> MINE ITS 10 YRS OLD RETIRES BOUT 9 YRS AGO ITS BEEN BACK 2 SHOWS AND 2 1ST PLACES IN THIS THIS PAST 3 MO.


Nice bro clean


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

THANKS FOR COMMENTS FELLAZ .....I BUILT THIS WHEN BIKES LOOKED LIKE BIKES WHERE COMPETING WAS ABOUT BEING CLEAN NOT WHO PUTS MOST MONEY LIKE NOW THE BIKE GAME HAS CHANGED IN A BAD WAY


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I couldn't agree more bro you have a clean ass bike hope to see it in person one day


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

R0L0 said:


> another John West built bike!



This bike along with a few others will be in a museum one day....one of the baddest bikes ever built


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

With a paint job probably around 3 years younger than my self (approximately 12 year old paint job) it's over due for a new paint job. I will take on the paint my self,, this is probably one of the last bikes in hok kandy violet,, sad to see this color go


----------

